# What to use to clean chrome rims



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What can I use to clean the rims not the brake dust but the rims look burnt .


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Auto-Sol is the best and then I like Never Dull and then plain ols chrome polish.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Go-Jo Orange with pumice...trust me !


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Never-Dull !!!

Advance autoparts or autozone or what ever else is around you.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mothers chrome polish with the powerball
works great everytime


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

good ole SOS pads! the soapy ones.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

elbow grease!


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I just use soap and water, then apply Mothers Chrome Polish.

After polishing you can use a auto wax (I use two layers typically), this will protect the wheels from any staining from brake dust, road grime etc.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

As a Professional detailer I suggest you let me handle it....payup

On serious note, Meguiar's Hot rims works well or nXt polish with applicator pad..
Never use steel wool pads, even if there soapy you will scratch them beyond repair.

If you can't find Meguiars look for mothers they make alright stuff..


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

sandpaper and black spray paint - chrome is to overdone and not worth the effort put into it anymore... black wheels look really nice on any color of truck!! they stand out more than a chrome wheel that every body else has.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

grandview;631483 said:


> What can I use to clean the rims not the brake dust but the rims look burnt .


what you like the brake dust look? just use FF


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bigearl;631630 said:


> elbow grease!


whats that


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr Clean Magic Erasers. Works awesome for wheels


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

VBR;632119 said:


> Mr Clean Magic Erasers. Works awesome for wheels


never used them on wheels but for everything else they are magic...... guess thats why they named it that....


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Grn Mtn;632037 said:


> what you like the brake dust look? just use FF


Thank you, at least somebody said it! Fluid Film will shine chrome up nice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dano50;632149 said:


> Thank you, at least somebody said it! Fluid Film will shine chrome up nice.


Ummmmm I tried FF it wiped the brake dust off but the rims have that golden tint to them.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

grandview;632231 said:


> Ummmmm I tried FF it wiped the brake dust off but the rims have that golden tint to them.


are you talking about your truck rims or a different vehicle


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cretebaby;632235 said:


> are you talking about your truck rims or a different vehicle


Yes. My Ford work truck.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

good ole clay rouge. I use to do my Kenworth every weekend.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Seriously, try this.... http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/product_detail.asp?T1=MEG+A3016

Your wheels probably aren't actually "chrome", most likely they are clear-coated polished aluminum. The above should remove any staining, oxidation, road grime and stubborn brake dust.

You might have to use it a few time, but it should do the trick. If it doesn't work by hand you may have to use a buffer.

This stuff also works wonders on cleaning the paint on your truck before you polish/wax.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

grandview;631483 said:


> What can I use to clean the rims not the brake dust but the rims look burnt .


Use your kids....they will polish them up in no time if you promise them food and TV.....


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

^^ But lets face...it they'll do a half assed job.

I use Eagle 1 mag wheel cleaner, or whatever brand Wally World happens to have on sale when I need a new bottle. Its a non abrasive, mildly acidic cleaner...cuts right through the baked on brake dust. I usualy apply it, lightly scrub it with a brush and wash it off. Do it before you wash your truck and you can make em really shine with your regular soap and washing mitt. I've tried other cleaners including things like the Meguiars and the cheapo Eagle 1 stuff works just as well.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

My vote is for Never-Dull it works like a dream. I have a 95 intruder 800, sat outside for a few years, spoke rims, Never dull took every bit of rust & debris from every part of the spooked wheels and leaves a film even when buffed, dirt, brake dust sticks to the film. I use it on my trucks bumpers, rims, anything chrome or aluminum. Its a polishing wadding, so after you use a piece of it, don't throw it away, put it back in the can, and use it for another application later. I even refreshed a rusty salt spreader spinner plate, looks brand new now. I'm a stickler when it comes to my chrome, I like to see myself in it at all times, money very well spent, and one can goes a long long way, JMO.


-----------------------------------------------------------
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"
1994 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 5.9L Magnum


----------

